# 07 Arctic cat 700 efi mud tires



## MJSOLER2412 (Jul 10, 2018)

Looking for a aggressive mud tire for my 07 Arctic cat 700 efi has rad relocatio, snorkel and hmf exhaust trying no to do a clutch kit? ( I am not new to mudding just looking to see if anyone recommends anything else other than 28 inch outlaws)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

28" silverbacks. If you want aggressive. 

Or look at the 28 or 30" Zilla's... they are VERY light, and should not require a clutch kit. You could change out the springs if you go with 30's to get a little better low end.

IIRC that 2007 model should have the same motor/clutch as the kawi... I know a few years of them had kawi motors. Though that may have just been the 650's.


----------

